# Отзовитесь кто-нибудь



## Натусик (19 Июн 2006)

А хоть какая хорошая клиника есть чтобы реально помоголо?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Смотря в чём заключается помощь...


----------



## Helen (11 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Игорь, Наталья, наш давний посетитель, - если Вы откроете ее сообщения - девушка 24 лет, сколиоз 3-4 степени с болевым синдромом, проходившая лечение ранее.

Наталья, конечно же, хочет иметь гарантии успеха лечения - она писала об этом. Но гарантий в медицине вообще не может быть.

Мое мнение, - Наталья нуждается в лечение, возможно удастся снизить степень сколиоза, и, во всяком случае, предотвратить его прогрессирование. 

На мой взгляд, кроме лечения, задача в данном случае состоит еще в том, чтобы настроить пациентку на длительную физическую реабилитацию,  - это упражнения, массаж и т.д.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Болевой синдром убрать не проблема. 
Вопрос - насколько долго продлится ремиссия. А это по большей части  зависит  от того, какой способ жизни ведёт пациент. 

Если ставить цель убрать деформацию, то это просто невозможно. Ротация позвонков по оси, да ещё вдобавок деформация угла рёбер зафиксировали деформацию навсегда. 

Если говорить о косметическом дефекте, то устранение его возможно только путём операции с резекцией рёбер и установкой ретракторов.  Лично я никогда бы не пошёл на такое безумие, как операция на позвоночнике, ради косметического дефекта…


----------



## Натусик (24 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Вот была я на консультации в клинике доктора Бобыря скажу прямо что это все фигня и выманивая денег.


----------



## Admin (24 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*



			
				Натусик написал(а):
			
		

> Вот была я на консультации в клинике доктора Бобыря скажу прямо что это все фигня и выманивая денег.


Расскажите подробнее. Что значит фигня, На чем основаны Ваши выводы? Тем более после первой консультации


----------



## Натусик (28 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Да тут все пишут, что можно уменьшить степень, но на самом деле мне сказали, что не чем не могут помочь и 500 рублей я потратила просто так можно сказать, что на ветер выбросила, и совет был такой на массаж ходить, снять напряжение в спине.  Да я на тот массаж ходила с 11 лет и не чего не помогло. Так что это все фигня, и сама клиника находиться в каком-то подъезде, весь грязный и там в этом подъезде дверь черная и там внутри маленькое помещение. Короче говоря, это просто обдираловка. 
Так что ничего хорошего


----------



## Admin (28 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Натусик6 я был в том подъезде.

Мне очень жаль, что от Вас исходит негатив. И дело не в этих 500 рублях. У Вас, мне кажется, настрой уже заранее определен.

Вам действительно ничем помочь ничем нельзя, поскольку Вы ЗАРАНЕЕ настроены отрицательно и все отвергаете.

Удачи Вам.


----------



## Helen (28 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Среди людей часто витает в сознании миф о всесильности медицины (конечно, все верят в разной степени), и, действительно, во многих случаях это похоже на правду, но это далеко не всегда так. Чудеса, хоть и бывают в жизни, но не часто. 

И когда этот миф рушится, приходит разочарование, всегда сопровождающееся расстройством, отрицанием всего. Но, все же, Наталья, за свое здоровье нужно бороться, и порой всю жизнь. И гимнастика на протяжении всей жизни даже здоровому человеку нужна, а с заболеваниями позвоночника – еще больше. К этому нужно отнестись по-другому, изменить образ жизни, помочь себе быть здоровой насколько это возможно.


----------



## Натусик (30 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Сколько я не делала гимнастику - ничего не помогает. Где я только не была - все становилось хуже и хуже, и степень все становилась больше. Вот и дошла до 4ой. Я с 12 лет до 16 лежала в больнице, и там все было - и массаж, и физиотерапия, и гимнастика, но только от этого не становилось лучше, хотя я была в больнце примером для всех, как надо делать гимнастику. 
Только ничего не помогало.


----------



## Cyxapuk (30 Июл 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Привет, Настя
Я прошёл по методу Бобыря лечение, только не в том страшном подъеде
и не за 500р за консультацию, но дело не в этом, мне помогло лечение,
у меня, хоть грыжа до сих пор есть, но она уже не растёт, боли есть, но уже не такие сильные, как раньше.

Мой совет- пока не болит, не беспокой свою болячку. Ты коррекцию не пробовала делать?


----------



## Натусик (3 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Да у меня не грыжа, а сколиоз 4 степени. и это тяжело вылечить.


----------



## Cyxapuk (3 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Ну тогда, значит, мне тебя не понять.
Ну всё же, я тебя понимаю,
у тебя, наверное, тоже спина болит, когда холодает???


----------



## Натусик (7 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Да нет, у меня спина не болит, когда холодает, а это искривление просто никуда не спрячешь


----------



## Cyxapuk (15 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Привет,

сегодня смотрел снимки людей, страдающих сколиозом 4 степени, это кошмар какой-то, мне так вас, если честно, жалко; была одна девушка у которой лопатка была одна больше другой, оказывается грыжа отдыхает по сравнению сколиозом, ещё мальчик пришёл, у него вообще грудной отдел ...
не обяснить


----------



## Натусик (16 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Да у меня еще не так сильно это заметно, я когда лежала в больнице то там была девочка у которой вообще ни как это не скрыть.


----------



## Cyxapuk (16 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Жалко мне вас,у нас хоть что нибуть можно поделать
а что на щёт хирургического вмещательства?
например пластическая операция?
ну врачи хоть что нибуть рекомендуют?


----------



## Cyxapuk (16 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*



			
				Натусик написал(а):
			
		

> Да нет, не хромаю, у меня хоть и *разные ноги*, но это не так и заметно.


Если ты не знала, то у большинства людей ноги разные,
даже если человек об этом даже и не догадывается,
это мне сказали в институте ортопедии  :p


----------



## Натусик (17 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Ну, я как-то лежала в больнице, там говорили, что поставят стержень в спину, но мало шансов, что я встану на ноги потом.


----------



## Cyxapuk (17 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Нет, не стоит, мне кажется, рисковать, мне кажется лучше подождать, всё равно что-нибудь новое появится, и, я уверен, что у тебя всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Натусик (29 Авг 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Ну у меня и так все хорошо, кроме спины, а так вроде бы все очень хорошо.


----------



## Cyxapuk (13 Окт 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Привет Натусик!!!!
Прошло почти 2 месяца,
как себя чувствуешь????
Операцию никакую не делала???


----------



## Натусик (19 Окт 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Да я и не собираюсь делать никакую операцию, мне страшно очень


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

Дело не в страхе. Операция Вам нужна либо по причинам здоровья (а у Вас этих причин нет), либо по причинам косметическим (стать ровнее). Но эти причины скорее психоэмоцинальные, больше зависят от оценки себя, чем от оценки ВАС. Как Вас оценят будет завесить от Вас, от подобранной одежды (теперь это легко т.к. модно, то, что идет и нравится, а не то что носят все); от Ваших поведенческих реакций (если будете комплексовать -это заметят все); от Вашего отношения к проблеме (стесняетесь, прячетесь, плачете - значит А-ТУ её А-ТУ...). А главное от наличия интереса в жизни.

Мне повезло: я люблю свою работу, и она кормит меня, и люди вокруг меня хорошие.  Всегда ли было так? Конечно, нет. Но пришло. Думаю, к Вам это уже бежит и вот-вот догонит. Если уже не догнало, пока я пишу это письмо. Пишу, для того чтобы утвердить Вас в Вашей мысли: «Не делать операцию». Но не потому, что страшно, а потому, что не надо.


----------



## Cyxapuk (14 Дек 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*



			
				Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Пишу, для того чтобы утвердить Вас в Вашей мысли: «Не делать операцию». Но не потому, что страшно, а потому, что не надо.



А есть надежды на лучше????
Хоть шансы есть у нашей Натусечки на лучшее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2006)

*Отзовитесь кто нибудь*

На лучшую жизнь, Да!
А на лучшую спину, а надо ли. Ко мне приходят каждый день с относительно прямыми, но больными спинами, и не комплексуют. И здесь проблема в комлексе, а не в спине, и если нельзя решить вопрос спины (хотя если это ломает жизнь и человек готов нести ради этого лишения, почему бы не согласиться на операцию), то надо решать проблемы эмоций.

Моё мнение остается прежним, операция не нужна. Нужен кропотливый труд  психотерапевта, окружающих и прежде всего самой Натальи. И тогда все будут видеть счастливого человека с некоторыми проблемами, а не несчастного, ещё и с проблемами.


----------

